# Covid Insurance



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

For you guys who are long term what are you using for the covid insurance requirement?

Most of the policies I see are like 30 days, 45 days,even 60 days but that is it.

I am planning to come over there and stay at least 6 months or longer.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They don't, they get the 30 days to fulfil the requirements then let it expire as it's not a requirement to extend their stay.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Thank You for explaining that.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Where does an expat get the insurance and how much does it cost? I did some searches but never understood it. I saw price that were over $300 for 30 days

art


----------



## Pyunsoo (May 17, 2020)

Try World Nomads Travelers insurance


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks Pyunsoo

art


----------

